
Massive Google Wifi outage - monochromatic
Google is having some sort of issues with accounts today, and apparently that caused[0] a lot of their mesh routers to reset to factory defaults. Not sure how widespread this is, but there are a TON of people who are not happy.[1]<p>For my part, I reconfigured my routers this evening, and then a few hours later, they reset themselves again.<p>The beauty of cloud-managed hardware...<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;wifi&#x2F;answer&#x2F;7335595<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;m&#x2F;#!category-topic&#x2F;googlewifi&#x2F;Wifi&#x2F;38Q-v9lBDRg
======
tdkl
Do you need a better proof that you're not in control of your own device you
paid for ?

~~~
monochromatic
Seriously. I'm returning these.

~~~
s4vi0r
Why even buy em in the first place? Seems more like a product tailored to
people who aren't really tech savvy, which I'd be surprised to find on HN.

~~~
monochromatic
Tired of fucking around with flashing custom firmware, manually setting up
networks, etc. This just seemed like a painless option.

Nope.

------
monochromatic
Not sure why my links didn't linkify. Trying again.

[0]
[https://support.google.com/wifi/answer/7335595](https://support.google.com/wifi/answer/7335595)

[1] [https://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!category-
topic/go...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!category-
topic/googlewifi/Wifi/38Q-v9lBDRg)

~~~
i336_
Thanks. FWIW, links in posts (as in, not comments) don't linkify; an Arc
thing. Probably meant to combat spam.

------
anaganisk
We discovered 7 earth like planets yesterday, google and cloudfare went full
chaos today.

------
hoschicz
Today, all my Androids required me to reenter my password. May be related to
the Google Accounts problem. Is there any more info about it?

~~~
hijinks
That was due to the travisCI oauth issue. Google just signed everyone out that
was authed to TravisCI

~~~
james_a_craig
Something more general. I got signed out, and I've never used TravisCI.

------
alphabettsy
I would rather not have my network gear directly connected to Google. It's
enough already that you don't have much choice on the internet.

------
billconan
I actually had issue last weekend. One of the 3 routers died (shows as
offline), So I tried reconfigure by unplugging and replugging it in. The light
went on for few seconds, and the whole thing won't light up again. looks like
dead.

------
ajinvw
[https://www.howtogeek.com/206620/how-to-automatically-
reboot...](https://www.howtogeek.com/206620/how-to-automatically-reboot-your-
router-the-geeky-way/)

I think complete online based bot attack is happening write now targeting a
particular device vendor of google. That's why the even internal router of
gmail got reset.

~~~
jasonvorhe
Care to elaborate on that?

~~~
redxblood
I second this petition

